# First Paint Detail of the TT-R 225



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

I collected the car last weekend, and asked them to leave it dirty and not wash/polish or wax it prior to me collecting ... the garage seemed confused but I wanted as little 'crap' product on the paint as possible.

I have gone about 800miles in my first week and this has worn the cheap stuff off the paint as needed ... I didnt have loads of time this morning, so cracked on at about 6:30 and got done about 10:30ish ... not a bad little detail

I havent done any real correction yet, I am waiting on some new products coming and will get it all gone over with my rotary once they arrive, the paint work has lots of swirls and mars, as well as some clear coat hazing in a couple of places and the obligatory minor hairline scratches.

My process is:

Body:
Flood rinse the car to wet and cool the paint
Snow foam the car, leave to dwell 
Rinse the foam and surface dirt
Initial wash, 2 bucket, Zymol AutoWash, Hot Water, Wookie Mitt
Flood rinse
2nd wash, 2 bucket, Zymol AutoWash, Hot Water, Wookie Mitt
Flood rinse
Full clay of the vehicle paint, Bilt Hamber mild clay / own homebrew lubricant
3rd wash, 2 bucket, Zymol AutoWash, Hot Water, Wookie Mitt
Flood rinse
Dry using a leaf blower / water magnet
1x Zymol Cleaner Wax, haze and buff - Incl. Rollover hoops
1x Poorboys Blackhole, haze and buff
2x Collinite 845 Insulator wax, haze and buff - Incl. Rollover hoops
2x DoDo Juice Purple Haze wax, haze and buff - Incl. Rollover hoops

Wheels:
Mist with cold water
Apply Sonus Wheel Cleaner Full Effect to all wheels
Mild aggitation with a soft alloy wheel brush
Rinse
Meguiars Tyre Gel (empty bottle so couldnt finish her shoes!! ... not impressed!)

Glass:
AG Glass Cleaner, inside and out, buff
RainX, outside application to all glass/mirrors/lights

Interior Leather:
Zymol Leather Cleaner, generous application, aggitate and wipe over to remove all dirt
AG Leather Care Balm, generous application, wipe over to remove ingrained dirt and soften/condition

Interior Dash and Metal work:
Turtle Wax interior cleaner, spray on, wipe off, buff to remove lint

PICCIES:


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice. Looks really smart, the finish on the paintwork is impressive. Did you use a machine polisher? If so, can you recommend one as I want to go to the next level with my polishing.

Impressive to get all that done in 4 hrs too, you must've been flying around the car.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Missed a bit


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks great. Got to love baseball leather..


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Darren_d said:


> Very nice. Looks really smart, the finish on the paintwork is impressive. Did you use a machine polisher? If so, can you recommend one as I want to go to the next level with my polishing.
> 
> Impressive to get all that done in 4 hrs too, you must've been flying around the car.


Not this is all by hand on this occasion, every so often I do a full hand detail as I think it's the best way to get to know all the small marks etc... That your paint harbours

I do have rotary and a da though, I dont rate the da (das6) though and rarely use it.

My rotary is a proper budget one and was an impulse purchase, from Clas Ohlson, it's there own brand, has a good speed control, isn't too heavy or noisy like the 3m rotary and gives great results ... It's here or reference:

http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Cotech-Ang ... er/18-3162

I also have this from there as well, which is a cheaper (cost) version of the AutoSmart Smartool, and is good as well:

http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Cotech-Car ... er/18-3041


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

Cool, that one head polisher looks perfect for the sort my use. Thanks, I'll get that along with some more products.


----------



## Audi Blip (Jan 12, 2013)

Where do you live ?? those houses ring a bell with me !!


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Audi Blip said:


> Where do you live ?? those houses ring a bell with me !!


Lol Killingworth, just near the Morrisons/McDs


----------



## tall64 (Dec 31, 2012)

looks great! top work


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening, great work, that interior is 
just wonderful, love the baseball leather...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Why do you have the two polishers ? Do they serve different purposes ? And which of the two would you recommend as a good all rounder ?
Did you buy sets of pads with those polishers ? From the same place ?


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

mullum said:


> Why do you have the two polishers ? Do they serve different purposes ? And which of the two would you recommend as a good all rounder ?
> Did you buy sets of pads with those polishers ? From the same place ?


Apologies I thought I had replied to this.

I have a da and a rotary as everyone I spoke to said a da was easier to use as a beginner so I picked up a das6 and it was ok but slow going and didnt really impress, I then came across a rotary heavily discounted in clas ohlson fully adjustable and a wide speed range ... Think it was only about £35 at the time as well!! So took the plunge and not looked back

For both units i use fin pads, rather than waffle, hex or flat to dissopate the heat faster/prevent it altogether ... I bought these from eBay from china or Hong Kong sellers ... I generally use menzerna compounds but also have the chemical guys optical set and the autoglym paint correction kit (to be tried).

I normally buy compounds etc... from either cleanyourcar.com or juicydetailing (the latter is close-ish to where I live) ... Personally I would recommend a rotary and a bonnet from a scrappy and some sample compounds and just try it and get a feel for the machine and the product, my spare bonnet was only a fiver with knackered red paint and I scuffed it up more to learn what issues I can correct easily


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Excellent, thanks very much for that info, although now I want to get the polisher on sale too !

What about the two headed one you bought, what do you find that useful for ? Or is that an option as an all rounder too ?


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Ah the Autosmart Smartool DA ... tbh I only use it for small areas or where the body curves off as its easier to work with on contours (i find) ... the pads are all from eBay from the AutoSmart resellers ... I find the twin header polisher itself is great for applying polish or liquid waxes but not so much for heave correction work, the pads seem to have a very short life and once the Velcro backing gives a tiny bit they are then useless as the machine can throw them ... I wouldn't dream of paying full whack for one but they can be picked up for peanuts on eBay/gumtree used or in clas ohlson like the link

Personally if I was starting from scratch I would just invest in a cheap rotary and some decent pads/compound and you will be fine, esp on vag paintwork ... It's rock hard lol 

There is no reason you couldn't use a twin header as a one-stop solution (keeping costs down/learning) but it would be slower and with less effectiveness IMHO


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I like the sound of faster.

Thanks again.


----------

